# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Jeuk aan de teelballen

## AMG

Nu heb al een korte tijd jeuk aan de teelballen. Het is dan vooral tijdens de nacht dat ik er last van heb. Soms wordt ik er wakker van of krab ik in mijn slaap. Het staat in ieder geval vast dat de jeuk erger wordt als ik begin te krabben. Soms is de jeuk echt onverdragelijk! 
Deze nacht had ik er weer last van en dat was een week geleden. Het komt dus niet constant voor.
Verder heb ik helemaal geen klachten ook is er helemaal niets te zien. Behalve als de jeuk echt groot is is het vel van de balzak wat rood(lichtjes) en het vel wat droog. Maar mss komt dit door het krabben.
De jeuk komt vooral voor op de teelballen en telkens op bijna precies dezelfde plaats en soms wat in het schaamhaar aan de basis van de penis.
Vaak helpt een warm bad of een vochtinbrengende creme wel maar blijkbaar niet van blijvende aard.
Een SOA lijkt mij sterk te verwonderen daar ik al een aantal jaar een vaste relatie heb. Mijn partner heeft nergens last van trouwens.
Aan schaamluizen heb ik ook al gedacht. Heb al grondig gekeken en er is helemaal niets te zien.
Voor de rest heb ik geen lichaamlijke klachten.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het enige waar ik aan dacht is dus inderdaad schaamluis.... Misschien wat regelmatiger creme smeren? Dat het dan wel overgaat. Het is nu natuurlijk ook al geirriteerd van het krabben op zich. En anders gewoon toch maar langs je huisarts als het echt zo blijft. Want het is natuurlijk heel vervelend. En tsjah, ze zijn wel wat gewend hoor, daar zijn ze huisarts voor!

----------


## condor

Ik heb sinds kort precies dezelfde klachten! Al iets gevonden wat helpt?

----------


## AMG

Het bleek een huidschimmel te zijn. De jeuk die dat veroorzaakte was echt ondragelijk. Moet ik opgedaan hebben bij het zwemmen door bv niet goed af te drogen.
Dactakort creme heeft bij mij geholpen. Moet je 2x daags aanbrengen. Niet veel maar regelmatig!
Gedurende een lange periode 8 weken ofzo.

----------


## mikemouse

ik heb soms jeuk aan de balzak zelf, ook meer snachts en savonds ? weet iemand een oplossing

???????????????

----------


## Pientje

Naar de dokter gaan....

----------


## bertvisser

Hallo,

Voor meer informatie over dit onderwerp verwijs ik u graag door naar http://jeuk.startpagina.nl Voor veel informatie en behandelmethodes.

----------

